# On the go workflow



## louiethelens (Nov 5, 2018)

I wanted to give LRCC a try on a project I'm working on, and I'd love to hear some feedback from people who've used both CC and Classic CC. I typically work on a single device, a Surface Book 2, and I initially transfer my RAW files to an external drive (via LR Classic import) and build both 1:1 and Smart Previews. That way, if I'm out and about, I can keep on working and then eventually do my uploads once I'm back at my office with the original, full size images. I like the idea of LRCC's portability, and it also seems to be much faster than classic for reviewing (especially in full screen, vs. Classic). I also find that the interface can handle most of what I typically do, though it is somewhat hobbled in certain regards. I think perhaps my main concern is that I will often start out with 1-2000 images, and I might need to hit the road before they all have a chance to sync. Thanks so much for any thoughts and suggestions!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi Louie, welcome to the forum! Sorry for the delay replying.

Using CC with Classic is definitely more complicated than just using one or the other. Classic was never originally designed to sync so they don't communicate as nicely as we'd like them to. It can work - many of us are working with both - but you do need to understand which bits don't sync nicely with Classic.

If you need to quit before it's finished syncing, they'll just carry on syncing when you're next back online.


----------



## louiethelens (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks for getting back to me! To further complicate matters, I've recently rediscovered Bridge, which unfortunately has ZERO capability as far as being able to work on photos that are back at home base when I'm out and about. BUT, I'm loving how fast it is for going through a ton of photos to weed out the rejects. So maybe an initial run through using Bridge and ACR, then using LR Classic and CC to continue processing while out and about. I'll need to test further, as I haven't been out shooting since Veterans Day!


----------



## Colin Grant (Nov 21, 2018)

Interesting stuff. If I start doing that now will my existing images be impacted or will it be that those imported to LRCC will be added to my existing Classic catalogue via the sync?


----------



## louiethelens (Nov 21, 2018)

Existing images won't be impacted, though you can selectively sync any of your Classic collections (within Adobe's storage limitations, of course). My limited experience using the two programs together is that once a collection is in sync, you can make changes within either, and those changes will reflect in the other. Just not in real time, but close.


----------



## Colin Grant (Nov 21, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## PhilBurton (Nov 30, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Louie, welcome to the forum! Sorry for the delay replying.
> 
> Using CC with Classic is definitely more complicated than just using one or the other. Classic was never originally designed to sync so they don't communicate as nicely as we'd like them to.


Which is why I haven't tried to use CC, as tempting as it is to have a cloud-based tool for when I'm not home or don't have a laptop with me.

If/when/ever Adobe does design the two to sync together gracefully, then I will learn CC.

Phil


----------

